# Grocery store peeves



## Southern Cookin' (Aug 7, 2008)

AOL had an interesting article posted this morning about the 20 most annoying things at the grocery store.  There were some pretty interesting "peeves" listed.  

Just this week I was shopping and a woman with a little girl (by appearances I'd say she was about 4) in her cart who screamed her little uncombed blonde head off for at least 45 minutes --- she was still screaming when the mother finally finished her shopping and checked out.  She wanted a toy and she wanted it NOW.  I passed this clueless mother a number of times up one aisle and down another.  She'd just smile  and keep on walking while the little one continued her rant.  That's my number one peeve - out of control children. (And not just in the grocery store!)

Number two is the fact that they have row upon row of candy, cookies and chewing gum at the checkout.  Even if your child (or in my case grandchildren) has been good as gold this is a lot of temptation for them while you to check out, which often takes longer than it took to select the items to begin with!  

What bugs you the most?


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 7, 2008)

1.  People who block the aisles with their carts while they stare at a shelf trying to decide what to buy.  

2.  Supermarkets that keep moving products around from aisle to aisle so you will have to walk around more looking for stuff and, they hope, you will buy more.  I respond by going to the manager when this happens and make him show me where the items are.

3. Supermarkets that take shelf space from brand names for store brands.  Eventually eliminating brand names.

I'll be aback later for more.


----------



## sattie (Aug 7, 2008)

I agree with Andy M's number 1.... and they act like nobody else is in the store!  I just sit there quietly until they look up and move.

Folks talking on cell phones and shopping... just as bad as yappin on the cell phone and driving.

Smelly fish counter

And yes... children that lack adult supervision or attention.


----------



## bowlingshirt (Aug 7, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> 1. People who block the aisles with their carts while they stare at a shelf trying to decide what to buy.


 
I was going to say this.

I've also been in a situation where I was waiting in the checkout line. The person in front of me had all their groceries scanned, then decided that they couldn't afford the total bill, so they made the cashier deduct one item at a time until the price was low enough for them.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Aug 7, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> 1.  People who block the aisles with their carts while they stare at a shelf trying to decide what to buy.
> 
> 2.  Supermarkets that keep moving products around from aisle to aisle so you will have to walk around more looking for stuff and, they hope, you will buy more.  I respond by going to the manager when this happens and make him show me where the items are.



That's funny Andy because usually I'm blocking, off to the side as much as possible, staring because the store has moved stuff around.  I generally know what I want but the store keeps moving the shelves around.  What used to be one place two weeks ago is inevitably some place else this week.  Same area, just rotated around.  

My pet peeve is that check out personnel won't say anything to people who come through the 20 items or less line with a full basket and I'm not talking about the guy that walks up with 50 bottles of Gatoraide that is only one swipe across the scanner, I'm talking about people who pull up with full carts and then play the "no speak English" game when you know dang well they know they shouldn't be in those lines.  I just really think the check out person should be able to say something.  I mean, what's the person going to do, complain?  They are in the wrong.  

My other peeve is items that have two sizes and they are always out of the smaller, less expensive size.  

Excuses for being out of things.  "The town has grown and we haven't been able to keep up" is not an excuse for you to always be out of things.

I'm sure there are more.


----------



## GrillingFool (Aug 7, 2008)

I have tried really really hard to adjust my grocery/supercenter store shopping attitude.

Now, I call it an adventure! A study in the clueless! A foray into questionable food marketing! Stress management training! Stupid people watching time!

My pet peeve is the incredible thoughtlessness of shoppers. It is all about them. Carts in
the way, push past you to get to the item, drop unwanted items anywhere (frozen food in shoes.... milk in the cosmetics....), did I mention carts in the way, inability to operate self-checkout machines, did I mention carts in the way?

As for the stores, I enjoy their strategic pricing.... Black olives $3.75 a can.... store brand $1.39. Cheese, $6.75 a brick, store brand $2.79...  Raise this, lower that, pay me to showcase your stuff, try to herd me like cattle... mooooo

Biggest issue: Not enough clerks manning the checkout lanes. For goodness sakes I WANT TO GIVE YOU MY MONEY!!!
Can you PLEASE not make me wait 20 minutes????

I actually enjoy groco shopping usually.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Aug 7, 2008)

My supermarket pet peeves:

1) Uncontrolled children.  Now granted, you might not be able to control the behavior of a child in a cart, but at least the child is IN the cart.  My peeve is the folks who bring their spawn in & allow them to run unhindered throughout the store - pulling things off shelves, sitting on the floor, racing around playing games, & otherwise annoying &/or hindering everyone else.

2) The cellphone morons, who, unfortunately are taking over society more & more.  I have no issue with the poor guy who's dialing up the wife to find out if they're out of milk.  My problem is with the neanderthal nitwits who are strolling along having a long-term serious discussion with Lord knows who while completely oblivious to the fact that "cart traffic" is backing up behind them.  Good Lord people - pull the **** cellphone out of your ear & have your chatty conversations at home where they belong!!!!  PLEASE!!!!

As far as some of the ones in the above posts, I don't consider several of them "peeves".  If a supermarket is constantly out of the specific item, brand, or size you want, just go to another supermarket.  As for being behind someone who unfortunately finds out they don't have enough money & needs to remove items from their order, can you imagine just how humiliating that must be?  I definitely would not consider that a "peeve", no matter how "inconvenienced" I was by having to wait.  I'd definitely feel tremendously sorry for that person & have no problem waiting.


----------



## Jeekinz (Aug 7, 2008)

I'll try to keep it geared towards the store and how the store is run.  As far as rude people, I could go on for hours.

I hate whaen a store is out of an ordinary product.  For instance, I went to my local supermarket for a few things I needed for a specific recipe and they were out of fresh basil.  I was PO'd.  I had to pick every single leaf from my plants.

I don't understand why supermarkets can not have fresh seafood.  And why do they only offer shrimp from foreign countries, what the heck is wrong with American Shrimp?!

And stop slicing the racks of lamb into chops!  Some people (like me) actually like to cook the whole rack.

....and get Marvin the cart guy to bag some groceries once in a while to speed up the checkout.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Aug 7, 2008)

BreezyCooking said:


> As far as some of the ones in the above posts, I don't consider several of them "peeves".  If a supermarket is constantly out of the specific item, brand, or size you want, just go to another supermarket.


 Easier said than done when there is only one or two stores where you are and the other one is way over priced.  We're talking $3.50 for milk verses $4.75 and the expensive one is farther away so more in gas too.  

More:
*Kids with "Heelies" those annoying shoes with wheels in the heels.  Why is it the grocery store is the primo spot for using these things and why do parents let their kids run amok through the store with them on?  

*People who make comments when I'm looking at my BlackBerry while shopping.  Do they not have a clue that I'm just reading my shopping list and saving a tree by not writing it down on paper?  Why the snarky remark?  I'm not talking, I'm briefly paused to the side to make sure I have everything on my list.  What's the difference between paper and electronics?

*When two people block the aisle and have a conversation so no one can get past them on either side.

*Families that spread out across the aisles so no one can get past.  Why do you need that many people to go shopping?  

*BlueTooth users.  Seriously, if you are going to talk on your cell, at least hold a handset so we know you're talking on the phone and not to us.

*Those "kid" carts and the parents that let them push them but don't watch them push them.  I got news for you, your child isn't a "shopper in training" they're just annoying other customers and getting in the way.


----------



## sattie (Aug 7, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> I'll try to keep it geared towards the store and how the store is run. As far as rude people, I could go on for hours.


 

Good point Jeeks....

When they sack my groceries.. they just chunk stuff in there without rhyme or reason.  (I usually help bag most stuff since I use the cavas bags and they are a pain), but when they throw canned stuff on top of chips and bread, or put meat in with veggies... .grrrrrr!


----------



## Jeekinz (Aug 7, 2008)

sattie said:


> Good point Jeeks....
> 
> When they sack my groceries.. they just chunk stuff in there without rhyme or reason. (I usually help bag most stuff since I use the cavas bags and they are a pain), but when they throw canned stuff on top of chips and bread, or put meat in with veggies... .grrrrrr!


 
A trick to that is to put the groceries on the conveyor how you want them packed.  LOL

Cans first, eggs last.


----------



## sattie (Aug 7, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> A trick to that is to put the groceries on the conveyor how you want them packed. LOL
> 
> Cans first, eggs last.


 
I never even thought about that... that is a good idea!


----------



## Robo410 (Aug 7, 2008)

blue tooth BORG from a Star Trek re-cast session or a **** lot of psychotics talking to themselves!!

Now, why not make all the aisles accessible to wheelchairs, moms with strollers etc?


----------



## B'sgirl (Aug 7, 2008)

Southern Cookin' said:


> Just this week I was shopping and a woman with a little girl (by appearances I'd say she was about 4) in her cart who screamed her little uncombed blonde head off for at least 45 minutes --- she was still screaming when the mother finally finished her shopping and checked out.  She wanted a toy and she wanted it NOW.  I passed this clueless mother a number of times up one aisle and down another.  She'd just smile  and keep on walking while the little one continued her rant.  That's my number one peeve - out of control children. (And not just in the grocery store!)



I know there are some extreme situations, but give the families with grumpy kids a break. It's tough to get to the store between kids nap and mealtimes and everything else that goes on. They are bound to be hungry/tired/bored on some of the shopping trips. Today I was the mom with the kid screaming in the cart through the store. He needed a nap and lunch but it was the only time I could get to the store before we leave for a trip and there wasn't much I could do about it. That mom was probably ignoring her child because her efforts weren't working or were making it worse. You do what you gotta do. 



Callisto in NC said:


> *Families that spread out across the aisles so no one can get past. Why do you need that many people to go shopping?



Sometimes it's fun to go shopping with your family. (I agree they should not block the aisles and run wild throughout the store though).

That being said, the other day I was shopping at a thrift store and the same employee asked me to move 3 times in three different places so he could stock the shelf I was trying to buy something off of. When I worked in a store the rule was "let the shopper shop, stock it later". The shelf was by no means empty, it could have waited! And the aisles were about 2 feet wide so I had to walk clear to the end and back around with my 2 kids to get out of his way so he could stock it. I was extremely annoyed.


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Aug 7, 2008)

not much bothers me but the 2 that really get me have been said

#1 people blocking my way; taking up the aisle etc..... MOVE!!!!! 
#2 Not being able to bag my own.  I have my shopping planned out.  I knwo the store better then half the employees.  I know how my fridge, pantry and freezer are set up.  I put my stuff in my car in a certian order.  They are on the belt in a certian order.  I unload them in a certian order and I put them away in a certian order.

my order is basiclly taking care of my protiens, that are more sensitive to temp changes and etc....


----------



## Callisto in NC (Aug 7, 2008)

B'sgirl said:


> Sometimes it's fun to go shopping with your family. (I agree they should not block the aisles and run wild throughout the store though).


I don't mind a large family that's shopping at a mall or something else, but the grocery store is not the place for a family outting.  Besides, it generally costs a family more when kids go along to the grocery store.


----------



## sattie (Aug 7, 2008)

B'sgirl said:


> That being said, the other day I was shopping at a thrift store and the same employee asked me to move 3 times in three different places so he could stock the shelf I was trying to buy something off of.


 
Ahhhh heck no!!!!!  I would have told him "I'll move when I'm done!"  Once is one thing, but to do it 3 different times... no no no!!!  We gonna be sparring in the asile!

Yea, I understand about irritable kids... and having multiple kids and trying to juggle that and day to day needs.  It happens and I by no means fault that.


----------



## marigeorge (Aug 7, 2008)

> Smelly fish counter


 I will leave the store immediately if I can smell the seafood counter as soon as I walk in, I figure if they sell bad fish they sure don't care about anything else, either.


----------



## babetoo (Aug 7, 2008)

i rarely go into a grocery store anymore. i order groceries on line and they are delievered to my kitchen. 

so pleasant, no hassle with kids, carts, phones or any of the things that tick most of you off. 

i can take my time, go back and change order if i want, now if i can just teach the shopper that bigger is not better in onions or other vegs. lol

i spend a lot of time on an order for a month, but do it in the comfort of my home. 

babe


----------



## JohnL (Aug 7, 2008)

Yup, rude shoppers would be my #1 also.
#2 Has to be when they run out of sale items. When I make my grocery list, I always look through the sale papers to see what the specials are. If they have an item featured on sale that week, why don't they order accordingly?
#3 is mis-representation. I've ranted on this before (and I know that I really should let it go), but just how in the world can they sell you county style ribs that are cut from a pork shoulder? I don't know about you, but the last time I smoked a shoulder, I sure didn't find any ribs in it!
Recently I bought a bag of frozen flounder fillets. Front of the package said "American Fish Company" complete with a picture of our flag. Got the darn bag home, laid the darn thing on the counter face down and there in small letters on the BACK of bag, at the BOTTOM was product of china...... Give me a break.


----------



## suziquzie (Aug 7, 2008)

Southern Cookin' said:


> AOL had an interesting article posted this morning about the 20 most annoying things at the grocery store. There were some pretty interesting "peeves" listed.
> 
> Just this week I was shopping and a woman with a little girl (by appearances I'd say she was about 4) in her cart who screamed her little uncombed blonde head off for at least 45 minutes --- she was still screaming when the mother finally finished her shopping and checked out. She wanted a toy and she wanted it NOW. I passed this clueless mother a number of times up one aisle and down another. She'd just smile and keep on walking while the little one continued her rant. That's my number one peeve - out of control children. (And not just in the grocery store!)
> 
> ...


 
Some people have to shop weather it's "ok" with thier children at that point in that certain day weather they want to or not. 
Yeah, a screaming kid is annoying, and quite frankly embarrassing, thanks a whole lot........ but some parents, myself included, are not willing to buy a toy or candy just because thier child wants it and wants it now.... just to save your ears. 
I apologize in advance if my 2 year old ever is "too loud" for you in the store, but I do not allow "i want that". At least they are not running in the aisles, pulling things off shelves, and disrespecting other's space.
Seems to me you would be the same person thinking badly of my parenting because I DID give in to "I want that".


----------



## In the Kitchen (Aug 7, 2008)

I ONLY got through about ten of these comments and my blood pressure started rising!  I can relate to so many of these comments but what can one do?  I have already confronted the manager only to be told I should do something about it.  In other words, someone on cell phone I should go to another part of the store and wait until they move on!  Also about children, he asked me if I never had a child that was out of sorts!  When I did, I sure left the store and came back without him or had someone watch him while I got the things I needed.  

Why are the ones that try to do the right thing made to 'understand' someone else's priorities?  I am going to read the rest of these comments if I can stand it.  This is so real to my own life that just reading them bothers me.  I am trying really to be more patient with people but they are the majority not just few.


----------



## suziquzie (Aug 7, 2008)

Not everyone has the ability to come back when it's more convienient (sp?) for you.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 7, 2008)

It’s good to see that many of you share the same aggravations as I do…Now I know it really is “them”…and not just me. Out of control children can really grate on my nerves too!  However; My number one pet peeve in a grocery store or anywhere for that matter is the physical, mental, and emotional abuse of children…I am a strong advocate of “Spare the rod, spoil the child” and I never “spared the rod” on my children…I tanned their little boo-hineys in a heart beat when called for.… but some of the young moms, and dads I see today are almost out of control with physical abuse... When you grab a child’s arm, jerk them around, and slam them down in the buggy while screaming….NO! You can’t have any Grapes I don’t have the money!!......Gee mom, howya gonna pay for that case of Miller Light, and the carton of Marlboro Smokes???  The same scenario is played out at the check out…”NO! You can’t have that candy bar…it just junk!....”Put it back right this minute…..Put it back I said!!!... Gee mom, you have enough bags, and boxes of “junk food” on the belt to choke a full grown Billy Goat. Who’s gonna eat that stuff???
Some of my fondest memories are grocery shopping with my children…especially at the check out….Ok, Sweetie pie, hop down and get anything you want…After pondering what must have looked like a whole wall of candy and goodies to her, she would make her selection of one, sometimes two items, and hold them with both hands tightly to her chest. She was a happy little girl.  I often wondered why she didn’t go for the “good stuff’…you know, Snickers, Milky Way, Hershey Bars with Almonds, etc…. It was always the kid stuff…the inexpensive stuff…Anyway, she managed to grow up, is very healthy, has a beautiful smile with sparkling white teeth, and I managed not to go bankrupt in the process. All in all a very positive experience…If you have never allowed a child be a “kid in a candy store” …ya don’t know what you’re missin…Today, almost every time she comes home she brings me some candy…....….the “good stuff”
 
Bless the beast, and especially the children, for they have no voice.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Aug 7, 2008)

In the Kitchen said:


> I ONLY got through about ten of these comments and my blood pressure started rising!  I can relate to so many of these comments but what can one do?  I have already confronted the manager only to be told I should do something about it.  In other words, someone on cell phone I should go to another part of the store and wait until they move on!  Also about children, he asked me if I never had a child that was out of sorts!  *When I did, I sure left the store and came back without him or had someone watch him while I got the things I needed.  *
> 
> Why are the ones that try to do the right thing made to 'understand' someone else's priorities?  I am going to read the rest of these comments if I can stand it.  This is so real to my own life that just reading them bothers me.  I am trying really to be more patient with people but they are the majority not just few.


I did the same thing.  In 17 years of mothering I have never once been in the grocery store and had my child cry or act out.  She never cried for toys because no one ever gave them to her so she never expected them.  As for going when she was cranky, as it was far more pleasant for me to shop with a happy child, I just wouldn't do it.  There was nothing I needed bad enough to shop with a cranky child.  Never!  And I was a single mom with no one to leave her with so I made it work.


----------



## suziquzie (Aug 7, 2008)

how wonderful for you.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 7, 2008)

Uncle Bob said:


> ...Some of my fondest memories are grocery shopping with my children…especially at the check out….Ok, Sweetie pie, hop down and get anything you want…After pondering what must have looked like a whole wall of candy and goodies to her, she would make her selection of one, sometimes two items, and hold them with both hands tightly to her chest. She was a happy little girl. I often wondered why she didn’t go for the “good stuff’…you know, Snickers, Milky Way, Hershey Bars with Almonds, etc…. It was always the kid stuff…the inexpensive stuff…Anyway, she managed to grow up, is very healthy, has a beautiful smile with sparkling white teeth, and I managed not to go bankrupt in the process. All in all a very positive experience…If you have never allowed a child be a “kid in a candy store” …ya don’t know what you’re missin…Today, almost every time she comes home she brings me some candy…....….the “good stuff”
> 
> Bless the beast, and especially the children, for they have no voice.


 
Bravo, Uncle Bob.  A sensible approach with outstanding results.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Aug 7, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> how wonderful for you.


I think you are taking this issue a little too personally.  If the subject makes you so upset, maybe you shouldn't read the thread.


----------



## suziquzie (Aug 7, 2008)

I am taking it personally. I'm not understanding the lack of understanding and sympathy for a person in a grocery store having a bad day with a child and attempting to move along. 
Have you ever stopped to think this was not how thier trip started out?
Maybe that poor woman had been blindsided by this howling fit and could not finish another time, and quite possibly she could use your smile and not your sneer because your children never would have done that? 
Maybe her children never do either, and she is horrified more than you can imagine that all these people are listening to it. 
I apologize if I sound upset, but I really would rather give the poor parent an understanding smile for doing the best they could than an angry look for not "shutting that kid up".


----------



## Dove (Aug 7, 2008)

*What about the people riding a handicap cart???We must be invisible...so many times people walk in front of one and give a dirty look..(I am very good driving one and can stop on a dime...thank goodness)  they need to look where they are going. People seem to zone out in a store...Blocking the aisle is my peeve.

Children crying ...look at your watch..is it nap time?  Is it lunch time? there usually is a reason. Not just because they want something.*


----------



## larry_stewart (Aug 7, 2008)

1) When they bag for u and put the tomatoes on the bottem, then something big and heavy on the top. Or, dont put all the frozen stuff in the same bag, even if I lumped them together already.

2)When they either dont know what the vegetable or fruit is, or they dont know the code for the vegetable or fruit.

3) when the item is scanned , but not registered in the computer and no one knows how to enter it, then they have to find someone with the key to the register ...... 

4)When you bought a leaky milk without knowing it ( even after checking it 100 times) and u find out when u get home.

5)when the crappy bags they give u either tear as u are loading them into your car, or one of the handles to the bag ( or both) rip as u are carrying it.

6) the person with 15 things in the 10 or under aisle.

7) the unorganized , expired coupon person is in front of you.

8) the person with the longest list in the world is in front you at the deli counter ( yes im a vegetarian, but i get the cheese and salads from there) and there is only one person helping out.

9) when u get to the store earlier than the bread truck arrives, or before they baked their own bread, so u have to rifle through the stale stuff to find something semi soft because u are too lazy to make the return trip

10) the people who dont use the tongs to pick out the rolls and touch everyone. At least if u are not going to use them, just buy the one that u touched.

11) milk that has an expiration date the same or very next day, and ther are no others to choose from.

these are just off the top of my head
im sure ill think of others.


----------



## larry_stewart (Aug 7, 2008)

Oh yeah, the people who carry around those lap dogs in the supermarket.


----------



## Mama (Aug 7, 2008)

People who park in handicapped spaces just because they are using a car that has a handicapped sticker.  You didn't "buy" the space.  If you don't need it, don't use it!  I've seen perfectly healthy (and young) people using these spaces because they are only going to be in the store "for a minute" and then someone who is handicapped comes along and has to park and walk to get to the store.  I really wish they would enforce those spaces more.

I am pretty understanding when kids are crying because they are tired and cranky.  My kids are grown but I remember times when I didn't have a choice.  You have to go to the store when you have to go to the store.  You can't necessarily plan a "special trip".  It's not like when you are going to a restaurant (which by the way is where I _am_ pretty intolerant of screaming kids), you don't have to go to a restaruant (if your kids do act up while you are there, you can always get to go boxes), you *have *to go to the grocery store and sometimes you can't plan it around their nap. Now kids running wild is another story....


----------



## BreezyCooking (Aug 7, 2008)

Re: bagging, I must second Jeekinz in that I place my groceries on the belt the way I want them bagged. Let's face it - checkout folks are probably not neurosurgeons in training. They've taken a job they need & most probably aren't out to win the "Best Checkout Person" award. That said, I put my cold & frozen items together, veggies & fruit together, fragiles (eggs, chips, etc.) together, etc., etc. Seems to end up okay.

Re: handicap carts - I do wish more people would WAKE UP & help these folks out. I'm not patting myself on the back when I say that several times a month I make a point of helping either someone in a handicap cart or an elderly person without enough "reach" get something from a high shelf. I mean, really, are you in such a big rush that you don't notice the person in the cart staring up at a bunch of beets or whatever in produce that they can't possibly reach? Or those beans over in canned goods? It probably takes me half a second, yet the good feeling lasts all day.

Re: out-of-control children, I fully agree with Uncle Bob. I'm completely against abuse, but man my parents would have tanned my little hiney if I acted half as obnoxious as I see kids act today. Thus, not only were we very well-behaved & got to go shopping & to very good restaurants at a very young age, but we never felt "abused" & didn't grow up to be serial killers, etc., etc., because of our few well-deserved hiney-smackings - lol!!

Edited to add: Re: handicapped parking.  Yes, I too despise folks who use handicapped parking WITHOUT THE PROPER TAGS.  However, if a car does have the proper tags, you have absolutely NO business deciding what constitutes "handicapped".  I had a serious problem that still made me look like I could jump thru hoops, yet I was instructed by my doctor to walk as little as possible, thus had handicapped tags.  I'm sure many ignorant folks (such as the previous poster) wanted to shoot me, but I certainly wasn't going to paste a copy of my medical report on the windshield to justify my parking.


----------



## roadfix (Aug 7, 2008)

There are two things that annoy me more than anything else...
Not enough checkouts when it's busy and also having to listen to some idiot's loud cell phone conversation while waiting in line.


----------



## suziquzie (Aug 7, 2008)

Alrighty. I took a deep breath and had a beer.... I'm chill now. 

1. Stocking mid-day. They can't put the pallates over to the side a little more.... better yet isn't that what the night-stock shift is for?

2. Running out of very popular sale items, like buy 1 get 2 free..... DUH like somebody isn't gonna pass on most of that?? 

3. Where I shop you bag it yourself. I prefer it that way. However they do have on weekends different fundraising groups, usually kids, come in to bag and you put your money in the box on the way out. I do not like anyone touching my stuff or packing it. I tell them no thanks but drop $$ in the box anyway.
 Here's 2 bucks, have a nice band trip, don't touch my stuff.


----------



## DramaQueen (Aug 7, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> Alrighty. I took a deep breath and had a beer.... I'm chill now.
> 
> 1. Stocking mid-day. They can't put the pallates over to the side a little more.... better yet isn't that what the night-stock shift is for?
> 
> ...


 
*Hmmmm let's see. You don't want them to stock during the day so how are they going to re-stock an item that they're out of? Maybe there's more in the back room but somebody has to bring a pallette out and stock it.*

*I just can't get excited by any of the stuff that makes so many people angry at the grocery store. So someone is talking on the phone, I do too because sometimes I HAVE to take the call, so you're driving a handicap cart and someone doesn't get out of your way, I used to drive one and every one bent over backwards to help me. So someone is blocking the aisle, just say "excuse me please" and they will move. If you're not using a handicap parking place why would it bother you that someone is even if they don't look like they need it? I have a handicap plate on my car because I used to be handicapped. I very seldom use the space but I feel guilty for taking a space that someone else could use if the lot if full. I can park in anywhere, that other person can only park in public spaces. As long as the bagger doesn't put my eggs underneath my watermelon I could care less how things are bagged. They're all going to get put away in differnt places. Have a little compassion for the poor woman who has to shop with a crying child. She has enough on her plate. Having to wait in line at the checkout counter is my time to "come down" and relax.  I just stand there and either people watch, or plan the rest of my day.  It's calming for me to wait.  Everyone in the store is carrying some kind of load try to help make that load lighter for them by being kind. *

*Chill out folks, life is too short and getting angry at these things you feel so strongly about will only make your life shorter. I take my time, shop to my heart's contend and don't sweat the small stuff. Shopping for food can be a fun and an uplifting experience. Stay happy. *


----------



## love2"Q" (Aug 7, 2008)

well said, drama queen ..


----------



## roadfix (Aug 7, 2008)

I almost punched a guy out at the checkout line for talking too loud on his cell phone.







I kid, of course....


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 7, 2008)

DramaQueen said:


> *...**Chill out folks, life is too short and getting angry at these things you feel so strongly about will only make your life shorter. I take my time, shop to my heart's contend and don't sweat the small stuff. Shopping for food can be a fun and an uplifting experience. Stay happy. *


 


There's nothing wrong with talking about things that bother you.  No one here is saying these are major issues in their lives.  It's just an opportunity to vent.


----------



## Mama (Aug 7, 2008)

DramaQueen said:


> ...*If you're not using a handicap parking place why would it bother you that someone is even if they don't look like they need it? ...*


 
Because I've seen that white haired lady with a cane struggle to get out of her car and have to walk the longer distance from a regular parking spot to get into the store as the perfectly healthy 30 year old woman gets into her car that's parked in a handicapped spot.  I guess I'm just a compassionate person and am tired of the "It's all about ME" generation!


----------



## kleenex (Aug 7, 2008)

I do not think this was posted yet:

People that do not bring the carts back after they are done putting grocery's into the car.....


----------



## DramaQueen (Aug 7, 2008)

Mama said:


> Because I've seen that white haired lady with a cane struggle to get out of her car and have to walk the longer distance from a regular parking spot to get into the store as the perfectly healthy 30 year old woman gets into her car that's parked in a handicapped spot. I guess I'm just a compassionate person and am tired of the "It's all about ME" generation!


 
*Okay let me try to calm you down. My husband had a very severe heart attack and for the last 3 months before he died, he had to park in handicap because he couldn't walk more than a couple hundred feet. No one could have known this when he got out of the car and walked into a store. He didn't drag his feet, walk very slowly or show any outward signs of being handicapped. You can't know what a person has to deal with just because they are able to walk. Not all handicapped people are unable to walk.   Feel better now?*


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 7, 2008)

I go to the grocery store and I buy my groceries.  Sure, there may be someone standing in the way, talking to friends, talking on a cell phone, a baby may be upset.  It sounds like these things seriously affect your lives.  Sorry, but really?  I just don't want my chicken in with my lettuce nor my tomatoes in with  my potatoes.  

I love the grocery store - I guess I'm just too dumb and happy (thanks VickiQ ) to let all these things get to me.  

And a trip to the grocery store can be a family experience.  I had the best times at the grocery store with my son.  At a very young age he politely told a lady she needed to check to make sure her eggs weren't broken in the carton as he noticed she did not check to his horror  and then he showed her how.    And he very politely told the lady who was selling the frozen Sara Lee cheesecake that while it was good it really wasn't cheesecake.  If she wanted he would take her to where they had real cheesecake in the back   He actually took her by the hand and said, "come on, I'll show you".   She actually let him and I stood there and watched her "stuff".


----------



## goodgiver (Aug 7, 2008)

If it is only a few items and does not cost to much and as long as it is nutritious food I have been known to pay it for them. This was in response to the people who get peeved when someone had to put things back when they do not have enough of money.


----------



## texasgirl (Aug 7, 2008)

Blocking the isle, looking at you like your in THEIR way and continue to block. 
People that run into you and don't have the morals to appologize!!


----------



## Callisto in NC (Aug 7, 2008)

DramaQueen said:


> **
> 
> *Chill out folks, life is too short and getting angry at these things you feel so strongly about will only make your life shorter. I take my time, shop to my heart's contend and don't sweat the small stuff. Shopping for food can be a fun and an uplifting experience. Stay happy. *



Expressing what bothers you is a healthy way of staying healthy and living a longer life.  If you bottle up what bugs you, it causes stress and leads to further issues.  

*suziquzie *~ no one here has singled out you and your kids, but a lot of what you've said I personally don't understand.  I'm trying not to upset you but I don't understand defending people with screaming kids.  I removed my daughter from the store if she even thought of behaving in such a way and I don't understand the comment "could not finish another time."  Why?  Is everything in your cart so crucial that you have to have it NOW and not another time?  

The "lack of sympathy" as you call it is because our children never did such things and we _can't_ understand.  Short of formula and diapers there was never anything crucial in my cart that I had to have.  The rest could always wait.


----------



## pdswife (Aug 7, 2008)

I've shopped in the same store for 11 years...
David worked there for 7 of those years...
I know the people, they know me, they know I've been there
a million times and still I hear " Did you find everything you need?" Everytime I'm there... at least 4 times.  I don't know why but it bugs me  I know where every thing is better than some of the workers.  lol


----------



## roadfix (Aug 7, 2008)

kleenex said:


> People that do not bring the carts back after they are done putting grocery's into the car.....


 
Just curious.  Do you work at a grocery store?


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 7, 2008)

pdswife said:


> ...and still I hear " Did you find everything you need?" Everytime I'm there... at least 4 times. I don't know why but it bugs me I know where every thing is better than some of the workers. lol


 

It's probably something they are required to say.  If they don't, they may get a reprimand.  Same as "Do you want fries with that?"


----------



## Callisto in NC (Aug 7, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> It's probably something they are required to say.  If they don't, they may get a reprimand.  Same as "Do you want fries with that?"


Until the remodel my Walmart used to ask this, they didn't mean it, but they said it.  

Wow, now that I think about it, Harris Teeter, Bloom, Food Lion, and the rest all say it.  I generally say yes or "no, but it doesn't matter."


----------



## B'sgirl (Aug 7, 2008)

Callisto in NC said:


> Expressing what bothers you is a healthy way of staying healthy and living a longer life.  If you bottle up what bugs you, it causes stress and leads to further issues.
> 
> *suziquzie *~ no one here has singled out you and your kids, but a lot of what you've said I personally don't understand.  I'm trying not to upset you but I don't understand defending people with screaming kids.  I removed my daughter from the store if she even thought of behaving in such a way and I don't understand the comment "could not finish another time."  Why?  Is everything in your cart so crucial that you have to have it NOW and not another time?
> 
> The "lack of sympathy" as you call it is because our children never did such things and we _can't_ understand.  Short of formula and diapers there was never anything crucial in my cart that I had to have.  The rest could always wait.



You must have a lot of energy if you can drop everything every time your kid throws a tantrum. And lots of time to make lots of trips to the store to finish shopping for those items left behind. Or else you have really good kids. 

My kids are actually extremely good, but that doesn't mean they don't get tired and hungry. My kids do not whine every time I go to the store. But the do _sometimes._ And those who see see it probably think I'm such an inconsiderate person for letting my kids whine in the store and assume it's a regular thing. But if it bugs them, they can babysit my kids while I shop and we'll all be happy.


----------



## GrillingFool (Aug 7, 2008)

One time in Walmart, on a really busy day, I returned to my cart, which I had left 
in an out of the way spot while I dashed an aisle.

To my amazement, my cart's contents were being unloaded into the freezer it was
next to! Three women had decided that since mine was unattended and had only a 
few items, it was fair game.

I'm 6' 2" and 230 pounds, and these women outweighed me buy at least 100 pounds...
I went and found another cart!


----------



## Callisto in NC (Aug 8, 2008)

B'sgirl said:


> You must have a lot of energy if you can drop everything every time your kid throws a tantrum. And lots of time to make lots of trips to the store to finish shopping for those items left behind. Or else you have really good kids.


The latter.  In 17 years my child has thrown a precisely one fit/trantrum.  It was in the middle of Sea World, I sat down on a bench, didn't give her her way, let her scream it out, and when she realized a tantrum didn't work to get her her way, she never threw one again.  Beyond having a good kid, and nieces and nephews that know the drill, I'm also good at time management.  

I also don't think people are talking about whining kids, it's the full fledge screaming their lungs out can be heard from produce to the garden center on a Saturday in Walmart that I'm talking about.


----------



## DramaQueen (Aug 8, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> It's probably something they are required to say. If they don't, they may get a reprimand. Same as "Do you want fries with that?"


 
*I am asked that same question everywhere I shop and there have been a few times when I had to tell the checker that I couldn't find an item.  She would always ask the bagger to find it for me.  And most of the time he does.   I have to laugh every time one of the 16 or 17 yr. old baggers asks me "do you need help out with this"?  Do I look frail?   *


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 8, 2008)

Each person here is an individual.  What works for one doesn't always work for another.  I don't get the whole mindset here.  

I have never been a fan of these types of questions.  Even the cell phone question bothers me.  They do nothing but divide boards.  People get caught up in this negative energy and can't stop until someone's feelings get hurt.  

That's all it is, negative energy.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Aug 8, 2008)

People who abandon their carts in the parking lot should be banned for life.  Put the cart in the cart corral or take it back inside, for pete's sake--it is only a few steps, and you undoubtedly need the exercise.  

How many times have I pulled into a slot only to find a cart blocking the way?  And my poor brother ended up spending $400 on body work on his week old car because someone left a cart and it rolled into his door.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 8, 2008)

The comments/questions (Did you find everything you wanted/needed etc) are all part of the over-all Customer Service (push for sales and profit) program of the retailer. In today's highly competitive markets....especially in the retail grocery business where bottom line net profits are in the single digits... these repetitive questions can literally translate into millions in sales for large a company. I'd be happy to take the profits on French fries from one McDonalds location just on the people who said "Yes" to the question..."Would you like fries with that"?

I don't like people who wait for their order to be completely rang up before digging in their purse to find a check book etc. Didn't you know you were going to have to write a check/slide a card etc when you got there? Grrrrr Oh! Then everybody has to look for a pen!!! Grrrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 8, 2008)

Oh my, my, my...You do look lovely this morning Miss Kitchenelf!! Sha-Zams!!





Positive energy!!!  (Everybody pass some around)


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 8, 2008)

Uncle Bob said:


> Oh my, my, my...You do look lovely this morning Miss Kitchenelf!! Sha-Zams!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why thank you UB - and you look dashing yourself, if I might say so!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 8, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> Why thank you UB - and you look dashing yourself, if I might say so!


 
Why thank you my dear... You are much to kind!! 
Now I must dash away to slay the Dragon (At the grocery store)

Hi-Oooooooooooo Silver....Away!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## simplicity (Aug 8, 2008)

I'm 5'4".  So are a lot of other women, if not shorter.  I think this is within normal range.  Yet, I sometimes cannot reach for the item on the top shelf and have been known to stand on the bottom rack to get what I need.  I also have a problem with the freezer section.  My arms won't reach to the back of it.  I ask for help if I need it.  Chalk it up to a minor annoyance.


----------



## DramaQueen (Aug 8, 2008)

Uncle Bob said:


> The comments/questions (Did you find everything you wanted/needed etc) are all part of the over-all Customer Service (push for sales and profit) program of the retailer. In today's highly competitive markets....especially in the retail grocery business where bottom line net profits are in the single digits... these repetitive questions can literally translate into millions in sales for large a company. I'd be happy to take the profits on French fries from one McDonalds location just on the people who said "Yes" to the question..."Would you like fries with that"?
> 
> I don't like people who wait for their order to be completely rang up before digging in their purse to find a check book etc. Didn't you know you were going to have to write a check/slide a card etc when you got there? Grrrrr Oh! Then everybody has to look for a pen!!! Grrrrrrrrrrrr!


 
*Having owned several retail shops myself, I can understand the "push" for more sales.  This is just smart business because the bottom line here is profit.  It's what keeps the bills and salaries paid.*
** 
*You got me on your last one.  This is indeed my only real pet peeve.  Do these people not realize that they have to pay for these groceries?  They hold up the entire line digging for their checkbook AFTER the entire order is rung up.   Surpirise lady, you gotta pay now.  *


----------



## B'sgirl (Aug 8, 2008)

Callisto in NC said:


> The latter.  In 17 years my child has thrown a precisely one fit/trantrum.  It was in the middle of Sea World, I sat down on a bench, didn't give her her way, let her scream it out, and when she realized a tantrum didn't work to get her her way, she never threw one again.  Beyond having a good kid, and nieces and nephews that know the drill, I'm also good at time management.
> 
> I also don't think people are talking about whining kids, it's the full fledge screaming their lungs out can be heard from produce to the garden center on a Saturday in Walmart that I'm talking about.




That's awesome! What a great girl! So what was the Sea World tantrum about? It would be interesting to know the one thing that could set her off on a tantrum. 

I could probably use some tips on the tantrum thing. My son has had some health problems which tends to make him extra grumpy. Fortunately he has ever had a screaming fit in the store (just whining), but at home--watch out! I have yet to find a form of discipline that works. He seems to like time out and everything else. Of course, he's not even two yet. I guess that's a topic for another thread, but really I'm open to suggestions on that one. 

Thanks for pointing out that you meant wild screaming tantrums and not just whiny kids. There certainly is a difference. I suppose all I really meant by my post was that the mother of the screamer is probably pretty stressed out and just needs a break (and maybe a few lessons on child discipline).


----------



## Callisto in NC (Aug 8, 2008)

B'sgirl said:


> That's awesome! What a great girl! So what was the Sea World tantrum about? It would be interesting to know the one thing that could set her off on a tantrum.


Her tantrum was more about the fact that something was unavailable through no fault of my own.  I remember where I was standing / sitting so it was either that Shamu's Happy Harbor was closed for repair or the ice cream place was closed for the season.  As the situation was beyond my control, I let her have her fit and when all was said and done and the fit didn't change the situation, she learned that fits don't work.  

My mom always said "Never, ever give in to a tantrum" and I never did and I found out why she lived by that with myself and my brother.  Neither of us or our kids throw the screaming, throw themselves down on the ground fits to get their way when they are with us or her before she passed away.  They all knew/we all knew that it wasn't going to work.  It's the kids whose parents were never given this advice that gave into a fit that have an uphill battle.  Once you give in to a fit, for whatever reason, it's hard to get them not to have fits and expect their way, in my experience.  "It worked once, it will work again" is what their minds tell them.  With my daughter and nieces they know it won't work because we didn't give in the first time.  

Don't get me wrong, it's not easy to stand there, especially in a public place like Disneyland or Sea World, but it works in the long run.  

And again, really, it's not about whining, it's about screeching, screaming tantrums.


----------



## GrillingFool (Aug 8, 2008)

I think part of the screaming kid issue is how it is handled in today's ME ME ME
society....

It used to be proper etiquette for the parent to remove the child from public when
the tantrum hit. Out of church, out of store, out of restaurant...
It was a polite thing to do. It was embarrassing to have a child who behaved so rudely
in public. 

Not anymore. Today's etiquette is pretty much "uh, ME. ME ME ME."
People rarely go out of their way if it isn't directly benefiting THEM.

sad.


----------



## Lizannd (Aug 8, 2008)

*Maybe that mother in the grocery store was not giving*

in to a temper tantrum.  Maybe she was just waiting it out.  If she takes the tantrum child home isn't she just giving in?  Maybe that one in the store was the last one her child ever had also.


----------



## B'sgirl (Aug 8, 2008)

I was a big time tantrum thrower when I was a kid. I doubt my parents ever gave in, it's not in my father's nature. But I sure feel bad for my mother with me at the grocery store! I suppose I deserve a kid who throws tantrums!

I just remembered what really bothers me at the store, and it's really no one's fault. It's when they are out of the one thing I went to the store for in the first place. It can be very disappointing.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Aug 8, 2008)

Lizannd said:


> Maybe that mother in the grocery store was not giving in to a temper tantrum.  Maybe she was just waiting it out.  If she takes the tantrum child home isn't she just giving in?  Maybe that one in the store was the last one her child ever had also.


Not necessarily.  You don't have to take a child home to ride out the tantrum, you just have to remove them to a location where they can scream, not get their way, not annoy others, and allow it to pass.  It will pass.  It's like the cat in the tree, eventually they come down, I mean, when was the last time you saw a cat skeleton in a tree?


----------



## expatgirl (Aug 8, 2008)

come over here and shop----you'll welcome a screaming kid and someone on a cellphone........there is NO aisle room at the local grocery...  I have actually lifted by hand the cart over pallets blocking the aisles...they do NOT bag your groceries.......they don't greet you and they don't smile..... they could care less if you found everything that you needed and they certainly don't wish you a good day....you can let someone in front of you with one or two items if your cart is full and they won't even smile or thank you........men will let a door slam in your  face and not give a care..........you are NOT their concern.......anyone want to come and shop here???????????  Oh, forgot to mention that I see cuts of meat that I have no idea what they are..........I've been cooking for over 30 years and sometimes have to point to parts of my anatomy to be sure that's what I'm buying....... do you know how embarrassing it is to point to your Marilyn Monroes and ask if that's what is in the package.....it's nothing like what you see in the states.......shopping in the states is such a great feeling...........I could kiss the floor when I come home........no peeves in the states now


----------



## GrillingFool (Aug 8, 2008)

Another peeve: Perishable foods left sitting all over the store. Don't people realize that IT COSTS THEM MONEY??? engage brain, please.


----------



## B'sgirl (Aug 8, 2008)

When I worked at a grocery store someone stuffed a frozen fish in a candy bin by the registers ON CHRISTMAS EVE! You can imagine the smell when we opened the store after Christmas!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 8, 2008)

Well I just got in from the grocery store...It was a pretty un-eventful trip!  I did get really lucky when I pulled into the parking lot however...I saw this lady headed to her car with her purchases...Suddenly she stopped at her car.... she was only three parking places from the front door..Yipee! It's hot here today, and I didn't want to walk that extra 50 feet in the heat, so I just sat and waited for her to unload her groceries into the back seat...and to back out of the parking space of course....There were a lot of very rude people behind me blowing their horns, making gestures etc. I don't know what their problem was.... Oh well...it's good to be home!


----------



## expatgirl (Aug 8, 2008)

I know how you feel, Uncle Bob.......I always kiss the ground when I hit TX as I'm so happy to be home..........let them blow their horns


----------



## Southern Cookin' (Aug 8, 2008)

I do understand about sleepy, hungry children.  But this was at 9 o'clock in the morning!


----------



## Southern Cookin' (Aug 8, 2008)

Nobody is intending to tread on your obviously tender toes, but really, if the screaming goes on for more than 5 minutes hit the door.  Sure we've all had out of sorts little ones, but out of respect for others it is just common sense to take it outside.


----------



## roadfix (Aug 8, 2008)

Despite all this, we here in US have it pretty good compared to most of the world as far as cost, convenience, and availability of groceries.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 8, 2008)

expatgirl said:


> I know how you feel, Uncle Bob.......I always kiss the ground when I hit TX as I'm so happy to be home..........let them blow their horns


 
 I hope you caught the satirical tone to my story!! It didn't really happen as I stated it....However; It does peeve me, to the highest level of peevtivity when someone does that, and I am the one waiting behind them........blowing the horn .........Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!


----------



## QSis (Aug 8, 2008)

I agree with Southern Cooking, Breezycooking and Callisto.

When I was growing up in the 50's and 60's, kids' bad behavior was not tolerated in my family, nor in the families of the kids in my neighborhood (except for two brothers who were crybabies and their mother allowed it).

Therefore, it's hard for me to see kids behaving badly these days and/or to make excuses for them or for the parents. I know it doesn't have to be that way, because I lived it.

In my experience, however, expressing that fact does not endear me to today's parents, most of whom I think are trying to do the best they can, but their expectations and level of acceptance of behavior are different than they were when I was a kid.  

I did want to publicly offer my support of the posters with whom I agree. 

Lee


----------



## In the Kitchen (Aug 8, 2008)

Forgot one:  What unnerves me is when I hear a parent ask a child, now will you eat this or do you want that?  In the produce section, I doubt if the child will want anything there unless it is candy apples.  I do hear so many moms ask the child what they want?  I always told my family what they were going to eat it is only now that they are older they tell me what they want to eat.  But I do know they eat everything that is on their plate!  Don't know how that happened!  I sure resent throwing food out that isn't spoiled.  Now when they bring friends around most of them never clean their plates.  When I ask if something was wrong they said they just weren't that hungry.  Then why put it on your plate?  Oh, sorry got side tracked again.


----------



## roadfix (Aug 8, 2008)

I remember as a kid growing up on a military base overseas, kids under 16 were not allowed in the commissary even when accompanied by a parent.  Of course, very young children were excepted.  They had a waiting area in the front lobby.  I remember sitting there patiently with other kids while our mothers shopped for groceries.


----------



## expatgirl (Aug 9, 2008)

me, too, roadfix


----------



## In the Kitchen (Aug 9, 2008)

roadfix said:


> I remember as a kid growing up on a military base overseas, kids under 16 were not allowed in the commissary even when accompanied by a parent.  Of course, very young children were excepted.  They had a waiting area in the front lobby.  I remember sitting there patiently with other kids while our mothers shopped for groceries.



Genius!  You might have something that the people aren't really aware of.  This could be a stroke of being considered a genius.  To resolve a big issue like this would help so many including the parents.  Have a portion of the store sectioned off for 'Kids Only'.  Fill the room with everything they would like.  I just wonder if the mother's would go for it?


----------



## expatgirl (Aug 9, 2008)

I sure would have..........all I had to do to make my son behave was threaten  him with a trip to Sam's.......he abhorred staying in the "buggy".........but there was NO way that I was going to let him wander around in that place either...........he was difficult enough to keep up with.......but yes, having a small play center would sure be nice......we were in Ft. Richardson, Anchorage, Alaska, and they had a play station before entering the commissary and I was grateful as a kid not to have to look at toilet paper and different cuts of meat with my mom.........See what you can do, my dear............I'd certainly pay


----------



## In the Kitchen (Aug 9, 2008)

expatgirl said:


> I sure would have..........all I had to do to make my son behave was threaten  him with a trip to Sam's.......he abhorred staying in the "buggy".........but there was NO way that I was going to let him wander around in that place either...........he was difficult enough to keep up with.......but yes, having a small play center would sure be nice......we were in Ft. Richardson, Anchorage, Alaska, and they had a play station before entering the commissary and I was grateful as a kid not to have to look at toilet paper and different cuts of meat with my mom.........See what you can do, my dear............I'd certainly pay



When I go to the store I will ask the manager.  He may question why I am asking when I am 'past' THAT time.  However, if I had grandkids here would be blessing even more.  Sad to say, my mind just can't concentrate when I hear small child causing the customers wanting to get out.  Some mothers seem to just turn it off and think everyone else should.  I just feel sorry about the situation at the time.


----------



## expatgirl (Aug 9, 2008)

yep, I hear ya..........Chris never whined..........I had too many  big boy "toys" from the automotive dept. to keep him occupied.......was he ADD???? You betcha........had to keep him focused........full day's job until the age of 21...........but I can honestly say that neither of my children bothered other customers with crying, wailing, or whining...........did we take them out of the maelstrom???.......yes, at times but not often which was nice on their parts.........can only think of one time where we took my son out of a restaurant and it didn't last for long........he was an angel when I brought him back in............my granddaughter knows that if she acts up she is going outside so we've never had a problem with her either...........when you set standards with kids they rise to them.......if you expect them to behave most will........if they have a problem restraining themselves and sometimes being tired, cutting teeth, a cold coming on, they can't.........then it's understandable.......but we still took ours outside until they regained control..........or we went home.......which never happened.......man, it's hard being a parent isn't it?????


----------



## Jeekinz (Aug 12, 2008)

I have another one!

What's with eating the produce and stuff while shopping?  I don't know what it is but it irks me.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Aug 12, 2008)

Oh Lord - how could I have forgotten that one!!!  Must have just blocked it out.

Just recently a woman was eating cherries & turned to me to state that she couldn't believe how sour they were.  So why the heck was she stuffing handfulls of them into her face?  Testing?

Same thing with folks I've seen taking a cold drink, finishing it while they shop, & then throwing away the empty bottle before they hit the register.  Or the mom who does the exact same thing when she opens up a small box of cookies for her screaming brats.

Folks - it's called STEALING, & contributes to the high prices the rest of the honest responsible populace has to pay.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Aug 12, 2008)

That they put the dairy and bread department all the way at the back of the store, opposite the end you enter from. I can't tell you how many times I just run to the store for those items. Granted I know its a marketing thing to get you to go past the other isles in hopes you'll be tempted to pick something up but it still oinks me off. 

Another thing....I'm only 5'2" and they put some items so far up on the shelves and then don't constantly pull the items forward for us shorter people to reach. Ultimately, I have to hunt for someone to be so kind to get it down for me.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Aug 12, 2008)

SizzlininIN said:


> That they put the dairy and bread department all the way at the back of the store, opposite the end you enter from. I can't tell you how many times I just run to the store for those items. Granted I know its a marketing thing to get you to go past the other isles in hopes you'll be tempted to pick something up but it still oinks me off.
> 
> Another thing....I'm only 5'2" and they put some items so far up on the shelves and then don't constantly pull the items forward for us shorter people to reach. Ultimately, I have to hunt for someone to be so kind to get it down for me.


 
I hear ya,  I'm 5'1" and I have the same problem.


----------



## DramaQueen (Aug 12, 2008)

*Not everything in the store can be at eye level.  Some things have to be put on top shelves.  I'm 5'2" also and when I need something way up there, someone is always ready to get it for me.  As for putting dairy products at the back of the store, these are items that eveyone buys so naturally the store puts them where they will get the customer to pass dozens of other items.  This is just good, smart business practice.  It's called "profit making" and it's what helps keep the store in business.   *
** 
*When I owned my retail shops I put the sale items in the back.  You'd be surprised how many regular priced items we sold to customers on their way to the back of the store.   It's just good business.  *


----------



## TanyaK (Aug 12, 2008)

People remembering they forgot something while their purchases are being rung up and then going back for it and holding up the entire queue, or asking for the cashier to get someone to get cigarettes from the kiosk as they don't want to wait in the kiosk queue and holding up the queue, or as mentioned here only starts rummaging in their purses when the total is rung up and takes ages to find their cash, cheque book, credit cards. And people stealing my trolley !


----------



## SizzlininIN (Aug 12, 2008)

DramaQueen said:


> *Not everything in the store can be at eye level. Some things have to be put on top shelves. I'm 5'2" also and when I need something way up there, someone is always ready to get it for me. As for putting dairy products at the back of the store, these are items that eveyone buys so naturally the store puts them where they will get the customer to pass dozens of other items. This is just good, smart business practice. It's called "profit making" and it's what helps keep the store in business. *
> 
> *When I owned my retail shops I put the sale items in the back. You'd be surprised how many regular priced items we sold to customers on their way to the back of the store. It's just good business. *


 
Well they're my peeves and I'm sticking to them....marketing ploy or smart business practice


----------



## jabbur (Aug 12, 2008)

I can't stand the displays in the aisles that you have to maneuver around and that block the shelves.  I also don't like it when people leave frozen or perishible foods in other sections.  I can usually ignore the kids.  I don't like it when there is no way to tell the cost of something.  Sometimes there is no lable on the shelf or the one that is there is for another product.  I don't think it is worth getting peeved with other shoppers.  We all have had a bad shopping experience at one point or another where someone was inconsiderate, rude, and annoying.  I try to "keep my head down" and let it go.  You never know what you're going to encounter when out in public anymore.  When my kids were little, I'd often buy them some treat at the grocery store.  They liked getting that box of Teddy Grahams and getting to open it in the store.  Of course, I made sure whatever it was could be scanned at the checkout.  I never let them eat the grapes or bananas until they were paid for!  They also got some choices in what was purchased.  They could choose the flavor of juice, the kind of cereal etc, but they knew what they were limited to choose.


----------



## miniman (Aug 12, 2008)

One reason I like 24hr shopping is that I can go late at night or early morning when there are very few other people about and few problems and annoyances - other than the restocking trolleys.


----------



## sattie (Aug 12, 2008)

miniman said:


> One reason I like 24hr shopping is that I can go late at night or early morning when there are very few other people about and few problems and annoyances - other than the restocking trolleys.


 
Amen to that!  We use to go at 2 or 3 am and boy it made shopping a breeze.  But then if you needed help.... um Hello?????


----------



## DramaQueen (Aug 12, 2008)

sattie said:


> Amen to that! We use to go at 2 or 3 am and boy it made shopping a breeze. But then if you needed help.... um Hello?????


 
*I found it necessary to grab a few things at the grocery store at 1 or 2 a.m. after being out for the evening, but I had no trouble finding someone to help me. This is the time when the help is re-stocking shelves so there is always someone nearby. At least that's the way it was when I shopped at night.*


----------



## roadfix (Aug 12, 2008)

My local Home Depot used to be open 24 hours.  It was nice to be able to buy a load of lumber in the middle of the night without having to fight the crowd.


----------



## babetoo (Aug 12, 2008)

when my kids would act up in the store, i would hide from them. then come around  to the aisle and say" who do these naughty children belong to ." they should be ashamed to be seen with them. had to raise voice. the kids would say "momm" and i would pretend not to know them. they would always be better behaved for a while. 


babe

p.s. they both turned out just fine. lol


----------



## foodstorm (Aug 12, 2008)

Callisto in NC said:


> ...*Those "kid" carts and the parents that let them push them but don't watch them push them. I got news for you, your child isn't a "shopper in training" they're just annoying other customers and getting in the way.


 
Agreed. I hate 'em. I also hate those carts that have a huge molded plastic front end for small children to sit in. It makes the cart look like a toy. Like regular carts don't take up enough room in the aisle, now we have to deal with these extra long ones? How did anyone ever get to thinking that turning the grocery store into a playground was a good idea? 

I also have issues with a poorly maintained produce section. Somebody needs to keep an eye on things and make sure that the produce is fresh, and once items are past their prime, that they are removed. It's just disgusting to reach for something and have your fingers sink into a furry spot, or pick it up and find that it's dripping rot, eeuuww!


----------



## larry_stewart (Aug 12, 2008)

I went to a 24 hour home depot once, got all my stuff quickly, but then the clock struck midnight, and they went down to only one cashier!!! so, sure, there were only 25 people in the whole store, but they were now all on the one line to check out, and of course, i was at the end of the line. I just put my cart ( one of those big industrial carts ) off to the side, went home.  went to sleep.  got up at 6am, back to the store to find my cart in the exact place i left it ( with a few added items on top from other impatient customers) and now, i was the first one on line


----------



## PattY1 (Aug 12, 2008)

My pet peeve is moving items from the standard placement. My store recently remolded and had a grand opening. Now you can't find a thing. Some condiments are no longer in where they used to be. You have to think about what are you using it for and try to figure out where it might be. Example, Soy Sauce is no longer where it has always been. So you have to think, soy sauce, what am I using it for? Oh, Sweet and sour chicken, maybe the Oriental aisle. Then you see more items you think you need down a aisle you had no need to go down in the first place. Nice sales strategy. i usually end up buy more then what I came in for and forgetting the things I could not find.


----------



## pdswife (Aug 12, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> It's probably something they are required to say. If they don't, they may get a reprimand. Same as "Do you want fries with that?"


 
Yes, it is..and that's why it bothers me.  I know these people.  They could care less if "I found what I was looking for" or not.


----------



## Sedagive (Aug 12, 2008)

larry_stewart said:


> Oh yeah, the people who carry around those lap dogs in the supermarket.


 
I see this more and more.  What's worse is when they put the dog in the shopping cart where I put my groceries.  Now I love dogs as much as the next person, but the law says only service dogs are allowed in stores.  I don't want to get animal excrement, mange, fleas, or worms on my groceries because the person who used the cart before me didn't feel the rules applied to them.  The store personnel do nothing about this and it really makes me angry.


----------



## roadfix (Aug 12, 2008)

I noticed here in SoCal some of the supermarkets in very high income areas have disinfectant wipes available outside next to the shopping cart area.
Nothing like that in mi barrio.....


----------



## expatgirl (Aug 12, 2008)

yeah, we have the disinfectant wipes even at WalMart and do I use them......best idea ever and then I wash my hands thoroughly after I get home...........


if you want to see dogs in all the public places come to Switzerland..........they are everywhere.....trains, restaurants, etc...........all that I saw were well-behaved, though


----------



## Saphellae (Aug 12, 2008)

How about people who have worked at grocery stores? I for one worked at one for 6 years and can say that we get our share of rude people too. I also hated the screaming kids, the people going through the checkout on their phone.  But I also hated it when people just left their groceries wherever, especially dairy.  I agree that sometimes there are some cashiers that are slower than others, but the majority of us went as fast as we could to make sure everyone got served as quickly as possible. If you have a problem with lines, talk to the manager instead of leaving your cart there next time.  They are the ones who do the scheduling, and it is the cashiers who have to put all the stuff away if they ever get a free moment. Some places just run their businesses badly. It could have been that someone called in sick that night that there was only one cashier after midnight, which is probably why your cart was still there in the morning. Also, grocery stores try to anticipate volume - and they staff accordingly. It happens sometimes that more people show up than normal.

In my experience, shoppers are like cattle (no offense, I am a shopper too lol). They come to the store in big groups, and leave as a big group. Waves, really.

Sorry for going off on a tangent, but some of the stuff you guys are complaining about is just not considerate of the people on the other end who are trying to do their best to serve. I don't want to offend anyone with this post, or start an argument, and I'm sorry if it does. I know alot of you have valid points as well.


----------



## roadfix (Aug 12, 2008)

No problem, you are forgiven.


----------



## expatgirl (Aug 12, 2008)

I've had my share of rude customers, patients, or service people in general.....don't worry about it, Saphelle.  Why I was never fired is beyond me because I had my own way of dealing with rude and or stressed out people...........and it wasn't to be meek or mild that's for sure..............


----------



## roadfix (Aug 12, 2008)

Goes with most any type of business where you have to deal with large numbers of customers.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Aug 13, 2008)

roadfix said:


> I noticed here in SoCal some of the supermarkets in very high income areas have disinfectant wipes available outside next to the shopping cart area.
> Nothing like that in mi barrio.....


 
we have the wipes here too in Pa. I use them and wash my hands when I get home.


----------



## AllenOK (Aug 13, 2008)

I have only one real pet peave.  AND, it's already been mentioned.

I work nights.  Can't help it; that's how the restaurant industry works.  Because of the price of gas, I will make one weekly grocery run.  However, since I drive right by a super wally world on the way home, I will often stop to pick up something I forgot on the weekly trip.  Used to be, this was a gallon of milk, about one a day.  However, this policy of shutting down ALL self-serve registers at 10 pm, closing down all but 2 - 3 of the regular registers, and only two "express" registers, WHEN THE STORE IS PACKED WITH CUSTOMERS UNTIL AFTER MIDNIGHT, make NO freaking sense to me.  Many times I've waited, patiently, for over 20 minutes to buy one gallon milk, while it only takes me 4 minutes to park, walk into the store, back to dairy, grab the gallon, and walk up to the registers.

Up in MI, the Meier's would leave their self-serve registers open all night.

Luckily for me now, the kids don't drink as much milk as they used to, AND, I've got a couple other stores that I can buy milk from if I need to, with the same or lower price/gallon on milk, and a lot less waiting time at the register.

</rant>


----------



## expatgirl (Aug 13, 2008)

Sometimes Walgreens and or CVS pharmacies will put their milk on sale for the whole week and at good prices...........same for pizzas


----------



## In the Kitchen (Aug 13, 2008)

I know I have already told you about lady who opened jar and not only smelled it but tasted it!  When I said you shouldn't do that!  She shrugged her shoulders and said no english!! When I went to manager about it he said he didn't have enough people to patrol the stock and the customers too.  Same thing happened to Whole Foods all the time.  First time it shocked me, now I just accept nothing person can do to change people who don't understand.  

Shopping at night would be perfect for those who can't tolerate small annoyances.  Guess you won't know, if you don't see it.  

I sure don't know if I am doing myself a favor by reading this thread!  Who started talking about something so aggravating?  Do you think expressing your dislikes helps?  Maybe if I read these comments often enough, it won't upset me because I  know there are you people out there who feel the same way I do!

Amen I AM trying to be a better person.  Really I am!


----------



## expatgirl (Aug 13, 2008)

Goodness, In the Kitchen, I have never witnessed what you've experienced.......once in awhile, I'll see someone tasting a grape but that's about it.......and yes, I have seen people put items back where they don't belong but not perishables.......maybe I shop at the wrong times.....mornings and afternoons.......never at night if I can help it......DH gets home too late..........and yes, I will sometimes take a bottle of water or diet Sprite and drink it in the store but I always pay for it..........and I once took back a sack of beef that was missed by the cashier, stood in line again, and paid for it.......sorry that you've had these experiences.....  how frustrating....hope that it improves..


----------

